# Need ID - possibly Lake Malawi melonochromis chipokae



## Katey (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello, someone suggested melonochromis chipokae and my cichlid does look quite a bit like the males of that species, except he has more yellow lining his fins. Thanks! 

Can't seem to do a picture but here is a link to where I initially asked on plecofanatics...
http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/show ... hp?t=59197


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How large is it?


----------



## Katey (Jul 13, 2008)

It is about 5 and a half inches.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Odds are it is indeed a Melanochromis chipokae, though I can't be certain as the colouration is a bit off. Perhaps it is a dominant female, can't say for certain.


----------



## Katey (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks people!


----------

